# Ottelia ulvifolia



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi

For those of you who are new to keeping aquarium plants or simply are thinking about keeping a plant tank id like to share one of the rewards in doing so.

Ottelia ulvifolia is a beautiful aquatic plant found in Tropical Africa and Madagascar. Apart from being very light demanding this plant has no other major requirements. It is found naturally in both flowing and stagnant water. Soft to medium-hard water and a nutritious substrate will help this plant flourish.

In my experience it grows fairly quickly over the space of a month or 2. In favourable conditions it will send out a flower peduncle(stem) to the surface of the water. For me this happened in roughly 3 days. I could see the stem growing quickly but not until it was halfway could i see the seed pod forming. 
Yesterday morning the pod reached the surface just before i had to go out for few hours. When i got home i was suprised to see a nice yellow flower on the waters surface.

This is a very rewarding part of keeping a plant tank as it generally suggests good conditions for the plants. It makes you happy to know you are on the right track.

Having plants flower is very rewarding and i suggest to those who are thinking about keeping some plants to go and try it.

3wpg,co2,flourish, flourish iron and lighting 12 hours on 12 hours off.

So here are some pics i hope you like..

*Flower opening*









*Flower open*









*Plant can be seen on the left middle of this tank,long slender green leaves*
Sorry its a little hard to see im not much of a photographer









*Brad*


----------



## rufus (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Brad, nice looking tank, mate, and great looking ottelia (noticed the coloration of the leaves in the 2nd shot). I've got some growing ina tank at the mo that did really well for a bit (threw a flower like your too  ) but got shaded, so only has 3 leaves about 8cm long - had to re-scape tank last week to accomodate (any excuse tho!!). Say, is that Eichhornia azurea you've got growing in there as well? It's looking nice and healthy there in the back corner.... don't 'spose I could bug you for some cuttings sometime? :fish2: pm me, k?  (it's been about 5/6 years since I've seen it here in bris, and even then it was a single stem...)
thanks,
and great work!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

How large is your tank? I've always considered keeping one, but I understand they get pretty big. 

Nice pics.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey guys

Thanks alot for the comments.

Rufus id be happy to get some to you, maybe we could trade or something. I'l pm you.

Caven allen thanks, the tank is 100g 4x2x2, i use it to grow plants etc but not meant to be a scape as such. I enjoy keeping plants alot and tend to easily become a victim of overcrowding myself from time to time. Guess its the addiction.

Cheers

Brad


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

I have been trying to get this plant for a while. Anyone here in the States Have any for trade or sale? PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Pretty. Looks like the Old World's version of a swordplant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ottelias and the LAW*

Hi All. I've been trying to get this plant for over a year. The problem is that its concidered a noxious weed by the feds (USDA) and its on the no-no list. Which really gets me. I've been looking here in Georgia as it does grow wild (and no dont ask, I dont want to cross the feds, they might want to know why Im spending so much money on new lights ;-) )....Also look it up under the name Duck Lettuce, you'll find it grows in a lot of states....Jim


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

I can definately varify that it grows tall. I meen it grows REALLY tall. I have one plant growing out in my 4x14x18" and it has reached the water line and is growing along the top, it currently takes up 1/3 of the tank at the water line! I am currently re-building my 5x2x2' and it will be going in there. 

BTW ever since I started to dose with extra iron it has sent out flower after flower! 

Does anyone have experience pollinating and cultivating the seeds? Does it need cross pollination or is it possible to self pollinate?

Cheers


----------

